# Stadium seat back on a Yeti cooler!!



## Miamitj (Feb 15, 2013)

I can't be the first person to look into adding a seat back to a yeti. With my back problems I would love to add some back support to my Yeti t45. I was thinking I might be able to rig a stadium seat to one. 

Anyone have some ideas?


----------



## mmccull5 (Nov 15, 2012)

i have seen some people mount rod holders then a removable backrest is made.


----------



## Flpt (Nov 11, 2007)

Why not an entire seat with a quick disconnect?


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Don't forget to tie the cooler down.


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2013)

> I can't be the first person to look into adding a seat back to a yeti.  With my back problems I would love to add some back support to my Yeti t45.   I was thinking I might be able to rig a stadium seat to one.
> 
> Anyone have some ideas?


Seems pretty obvious having Back Problems that a nice Seat like the Tempress Pictured is the answer. The seat you have will work fine, but all the metal needs to be coated with some anti-rust spray which only delays what Salt Air does. 

I would PM "little" as he did the same set-up. Drill holes for base mount, install bolts through the lid with some backing plates the just seal the holes. The Cooler is now as good as new.

Your post is vague and needs to include some more details. Here is the picture. I assume you know why the seat was mounted at one end of the Cooler?


----------



## junkin35 (Nov 20, 2011)

> > I can't be the first person to look into adding a seat back to a yeti.  With my back problems I would love to add some back support to my Yeti t45.   I was thinking I might be able to rig a stadium seat to one.
> >
> > Anyone have some ideas?
> 
> ...


New handle........ still a DICK!


----------



## mudd_minnow (Oct 13, 2010)

A statium seat (the ones I'm use to ) grips the bench seating. I believe you (Miami Tj) would not want to bolt a seat on top of a Yeti, not saying that it can't be done, but you want to grip or clamp the seat down to the cooler. 

If I wanting to secured but removable seat mounted on top of a cooler, I might build a removable box with a top that opens up for access to the cooler. The cooler is mounted to the boat, why not mount the box to the boat the same way.

Here my thoughts

1. Build a box big enouph to incase the cooler and the seat mount (removable if you want) can be built on top of it.

2. Mounting the box:
   A. If the Yeti cooler is designed to mount perminatly then you could use the same holes to mount the box on the beck and incase the cooler inside using the same holes. 

(Sandwitching the bottom of the box between the cooler and the deck adding what ever spacers to level the box.)

   B. If the Yeti cooler is a removeable mount like most are, then you could incase the cooler and the cooler mounting brackets inside your box. Mount the new box as removable or perminate and build your seat how ever you wish on top of the box. Now if you didn't want the seat, you could always stand on top of the box.

I would sent pics but I'm having issues with my drawing program.
Good luck


----------

